# Kuhn GMD 700 GII HD Disc Mower Cutterbar Oil check



## SentinelZero1 (Jun 6, 2019)

Does anyone with a *Kuhn GMD 700 GII HD Disc Mower *know what size allen wrench fits the cutterbar oil level fill/check plug? I have bought a couple sets of wrenches and not one fits yet.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Is it metric by chance?


----------



## SentinelZero1 (Jun 6, 2019)

It may be, but I have a set of SAE and a set of Metric wrenches and cant find a match in either. The gearbox plug is SAE however.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

8mm ?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ASSEMBLY / OPERATOR'S MANUAL MULTIDISC MOWER

I actually found a download manual for the machine but did not see the wrench specs. I saw on another site that one reader claimed it to be a 10 MM.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Ohio Bale Dragger (May 26, 2019)

8mm


----------



## SentinelZero1 (Jun 6, 2019)

Thanks for all the replies. Before I read them today I went and bought a new plug at which time I learned it needed a metric 8 allen wrench like a couple of you stated. I also then realized mine had been wallered out enough to make me not be able to fit a wrench to it properly. I removed it and replaced it with the new one and all is well.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

Could the plug be worn or wollered out? When you get it out I would replace it.


----------

